# HELP: Acer Aspire 5336-2524 | PXE-E61 Error



## Arithmetic (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello, I'm new.

I bought this notebook 4 months ago. It's been running very very smooth, no problems whats so ever. 2 days ago I was just browsing the web when the computer froze. It was like that for about 3 mins, I figured I would let it catch up or something. After no response, I tried key pressing, nothing. I tried cntrl alt del, nothing. So I had no choice but to hit hit the power button. After a few mins I power it back on, and the PC was making a low beeping noise. The Acer logo appear than disappear and this screen pops up,










I've never seen this before. When I press any key nothing happens, but after awhile the computer makes a loud beeping noise when you press a key. I pressed cntrl alt del and it resets the PC and the same thing happens, Acer logo, than that screen shot above. 

So the next time I press F2 to get into the BIOS. Everything looks fine, I dont change a thing, I just exit. Same thing happens. So I do some research, finds out it trying to load up a network boot, but obviously that's not possible since my HDD is not connected to a network, so I read that it's my HDD, its trying to boot Window but it cant find my HDD. So I go into the BIOS and switch the settings to boot the HDD first, I save and restart the PC, same thing happens. I tried messing with all the boot sequences, even disabling network boot, nothing.

The PC is in PERFECT shape, 4 months old. I havent installed anything or drop it, it's clean. My concern is my HDD, because I did not backup (stupid mistake but I didnt think on a 4 month old notebook). Is the date recoverable? If not all of it, some of it? That's my concern, I just want the data off the notebook, transfer it to my desktop PC.

I notice there was a similar thread on here like mine, http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/acer-notebook-media-test-failure-check-cable-537597.html

Please help, thank you. 

P.S. If I open up the laptop and check the HDD would that void my warranty? I really want to see if maybe its just a loose wire or something.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you can try putting it in a usb enclosure and hooking it up to another computer to see if you can save the data usb enclosure 2.5 - Google Search here is the service manual you can figure out from it whether you can remove the hdd http://www.intellcity.ru/content-2/...8G-5738ZG-5738Z-5738-5338-5536-5536G-5236.pdf and since it is under warranty ? check with acer support if it is ok to remove it,generally it is but check it


----------



## medatabrain (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey 
your system is not recognizing your HDD for one or more of the following reasons
1 hardware failure mainboard
2 hardware failure HDD)
3 HDD bios corrupted 
4 HDD needs to be re-seated to regain proper connection (blame this on mother nature)

Yes all your data can be recovered but may cost you anything from 5 minutes of your time to over a $1,000 (US) recovery job however to know what your costing would be like you need find out which of the above is the actual issue






Arithmetic said:


> Hello, I'm new.
> 
> I bought this notebook 4 months ago. It's been running very very smooth, no problems whats so ever. 2 days ago I was just browsing the web when the computer froze. It was like that for about 3 mins, I figured I would let it catch up or something. After no response, I tried key pressing, nothing. I tried cntrl alt del, nothing. So I had no choice but to hit hit the power button. After a few mins I power it back on, and the PC was making a low beeping noise. The Acer logo appear than disappear and this screen pops up,
> 
> ...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi what did you mean by everything looks fine ? if it is only 4 months have it fixed under warranty do not open up anything but you wont be able to save the data


----------

